# Top 5 Elite snakes to keep.



## krusty (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey there just wanting to what your top 5 elite snakes to keep in your collection would be 
if you had the cash to spend.

here are my top 5.
1.Albino Olive
2.Albino Darwin Carpet
3.GTP
4.RSP
5.Night Tigers.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 1, 2008)

1. Woma
2. BHP
3. Speckled Brown
4. Night tiger
5.GTP


----------



## gurds (Jun 1, 2008)

im gunna have to go with your list krusty


----------



## Vincent (Jun 1, 2008)

Luckily for me, the five or six snakes i consider to be the elite are also inexpensive.

1. Coastal Taipan
2. Top End Kingy
3. Eastern Brown
4. Inland Taipan
5. Colletts or Speckled Brown


----------



## JasonL (Jun 1, 2008)

I would like people to answer what snakes really interest them, not on a dollar value. What you would keep if they were all worth the same.. I loved BHP's since I saw them on a doco when I was about 4, 30 years ago, always wanted one from that age........but I didn't know about womas then


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jun 1, 2008)

um any elapid or colubrid, to many to choose from


----------



## alpha (Jun 1, 2008)

1. hypermelanistic Darwin’s (all reddy got my money saved for when they hit the market lol
2.albino darwins
3.super tiger 
4.GTP
5.Spotted woma


----------



## mckellar007 (Jun 1, 2008)

well...

1. red bellied black snake
2. green tree snake
3. albino olive
4.albino darwin
5.green tree python


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 1, 2008)

1.Albino Olive
2.Albino Tiger
3.RSP
4.Mulga
5.Pilbara olive


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jun 1, 2008)

1,bhp
2.rsp
3.gtp
4.more bhp's
5.and even more bhp's


----------



## darkangel (Jun 1, 2008)

1. albino olives
2. albino darwins
3. caramel childreni's
4. patternless childreni's
5. cape york's

if there was a no.6 then it would be coastals


----------



## krusty (Jun 1, 2008)

JasonL said:


> I would like people to answer what snakes really interest them, not on a dollar value. What you would keep if they were all worth the same.. I loved BHP's since I saw them on a doco when I was about 4, 30 years ago, always wanted one from that age........but I didn't know about womas then




i did answer with the ones that realy interest me not just the dollar value,i just cant wait till all there prices come right down,but dont get me wrong i love Womas,BHP's and all the others as well.my number 1 python in my collection that i will never sell is just a carpet but every thing else would go be fore her and she is not worth a great deal.


----------



## mackah (Jun 1, 2008)

1. GTP
2. albino olive
3. woma
4. death adder
5. diamond python

i know its a strange change from such expensive and venomous snakes to a diamond but i just love the pattern! they are gunna be my next but i want like perfect gorgeous ones! im so picky haha but when i win the 50 mill on powerball this week ill buy them all and ill buy 5 lucky people their ones aswell!! haha wishful thinking!!


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is my list:

1. Bredli
2. Death Adder
3. Inland Taipan
4. GTP
5. Scrubby.

But that's just me.


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jun 1, 2008)

*1. **Albino olive
2. Inland Taipan
3. **RSP*
*4. **RBBS
5.** GTP*


----------



## micko (Jun 1, 2008)

1.albino olive
2.womas
3.gtp
4.keelback
5.super tiger


----------



## vs380kw (Jun 1, 2008)

GTP's
RSP
Woma's
Albino Darwins
Albino Olives


----------



## ally_pup (Jun 1, 2008)

1. Hypo Bredlis
2. GTPs
3. Anything albino 
4. Axanthic BHPs
5. Topaz Womas


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 1, 2008)

The more I interact with coastal taipans...the more I am fascinated with them.... Not sure if they would make my list though...as I know I'm years off from keeping them...same with king browns really... hmm..

Hard list to make. 
I'd love to see an albino bredli though....


----------



## $$$$ (Jun 1, 2008)

albino olive
night tiger
RSP
red belly
blue GTS


----------



## amazonian (Jun 1, 2008)

My top 5 elite snakes to keep would be anything that is not already available lol.
Would love my own monopoly. Hmmm Albino RSP's haha.


----------



## cv_2_ (Jun 1, 2008)

1. GTP
2. Hypo Bredli
3. BHP (the hypo ones i have seen on this site)
4. B&G Jungle
5. Woma


----------



## itbites (Jun 1, 2008)

*woma*
*keelback*
*gts *
*bhp's*
*albino darwins*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2008)

All mine arn't that expensive .
colletts snake 
spotted black 
king brown 
coastal taipan 
inland taipan 
So if there is any one out there that has these up for sale let us know.
cheers steve.


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 1, 2008)

Whealt belt stimmies 
stimmi 
woma 
paternless chidlreni 
rsp


----------



## adazz (Jun 1, 2008)

1. GTPs
2. Axanthic BHPs
3. Hypo Bredlis
4. Scrubbys
5. B&W diamonds


----------



## bump73 (Jun 1, 2008)

1. red belly black - best looking snake out there IMO
2. GTP - i like the colour green lol
3. Olive - normal or albino they just look so clean
4. patternless childrens - mini olive
5 . Albino Diamond - if they truely exist i reakon they'd look pretty hot LOL

Ben


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jun 1, 2008)

1. BHP, My ultimate snake!!!
2.woma - seems to be in many list's
3.Rbbs - beautiful
4.Death Adder - wish i had some
5.GTP - what a striking snake


----------



## Brigsy (Jun 1, 2008)

1. hypo Bredli
2. Albino olive
3. Reduced pattern prossy
4.B&W jungle
5. B.H.P


----------



## Nephrurus (Jun 1, 2008)

What interests me: 

Hoplocephalus species

Rough scale Pythons

Demansia species

King Brown snake

Speckled Brown Snake

I hold those deviant elapid keepers and their extraordinary animals responsible for my interest in large frightening elapids. 

-H


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 1, 2008)

ShaneBlack said:


> Luckily for me, the five or six snakes i consider to be the elite are also inexpensive.
> 
> 1. Coastal Taipan
> 2. Top End Kingy
> ...



i'll second that but with the 8-9ft mulga at the top and some death adders thrown in the mix.


----------



## wood_nymph (Jun 1, 2008)

man i'm so simple i just want a high yellow diamond, a GTP but couldn;t justify the price when i don't want to breed


----------



## NativeScales (Jun 1, 2008)

1. Any form of BHP
2. GTP
3. Rough Scaled Python
4. Death Adder
5. King Brown


----------



## krusty (Jun 1, 2008)

this is great to see all the different list that people want.keep'em comeing


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 1, 2008)

All snakes being worth the same:

1 Diamond Python
2 Broad Headed Snake
3 Red Bellied Black Snake
4 Dajarra Death Adder
5 Green Tree Python


----------



## odd_ball (Jun 1, 2008)

1. InlandTaipan
2. Dajarra death adder
3. CoastalTaipan
4. Hypo Bredli
5. BHP


----------



## mrmikk (Jun 1, 2008)

1. GTP
2. Albino Darwin
4. Albino Olive
3. RBBS
5. SXR Topaz Tanami Woma or one or two (or three or four...) of The Devil's B & G Jungles


----------



## dunno103 (Jun 1, 2008)

No particular order

very hign yellow jungles

wellsi adders

desert adders

djarra adders

white macs (doubt they exist without photoshop)


----------



## krusty (Jun 1, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> 1. GTP
> 2. Albino Darwin
> 4. Albino Olive
> 3. RBBS
> 5. SXR Topaz Tanami Woma or one or two (or three or four...) of The Devil's B & G Jungles



yes some of the Devils B&G Jungles would be in my top 10......very nice.


----------



## cam73 (Jun 1, 2008)

Albino Olive
WA BHP - i think the form i am referring to is termed 'bumblebee'
Albino carpet
Woma
Hypo Bredli


----------



## cement (Jun 1, 2008)

Rough scale python 
inland taipan
colletts (high red)
Simoselaps (if only feed wasn't an issue)
Boomslang (it is a wish list isn't it?)


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jun 1, 2008)

1. Black Headed python/Woma(either one)
2. GTP
3. RSP
4. Amazon tree boa(yes I know we cant get em)
5. Scrubbie.


----------



## Jason (Jun 1, 2008)

1. any type of jag (jungle jags, super tiger jags...drool)!!!!! cant wait for somebody to come forward with them! the potential is amazing!
2. banded high contrast albino darwins
3. GTP
4.roughies
5.perfectly banded, black and yellow jungles. Bright yellow, solid black, absolutly no smudging! awsome


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Jun 1, 2008)

Prices being the same
GTP
RSP
Albino Darwin
B&G Jungle
GTS


----------



## hozy6 (Jun 1, 2008)

Axanthic bhps 
gtp 
uluru woma 
pure black and white jungle no cream smudged ones 
rcp


----------



## Jozz (Jun 1, 2008)

Albino Olive
Albino Tiger
GTP
Black and White Jungle 
Wellsi Adder


----------



## jamgo (Jun 1, 2008)

mine would be top end kingy's
ingram's brown snake
peninsula brown snake
PNG death adders
papuan black snake


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jun 1, 2008)

1. Lowlands Copper Head! by far
2. White Lipped Snake
3. GTP
4. Inland Tiapan
5. High Yellow Diamond


----------



## mungus (Jun 1, 2008)

1 - Rough Scale Python.
2 - Australain Green Tree python
3 - Beautiful evenly marked high yellow / white /black Diamond Python.
4 - High yellow / coal black Jungle
5 - Light Orange coloured hypo bredli.

Ask me again next week and who know's what I'll say.....................


----------



## yeldarb (Jun 1, 2008)

gtp

blonde mac
paternless childreni
platinum mac
mac
i don't know why but i love macs and childreni


----------



## Ishah (Jun 1, 2008)

1. GTP
2. Albino Darwin
3. Keelback
4. GTS (Green, Yellow and Blue phases)
5. RSP


----------



## jimbo (Jun 1, 2008)

1. Little file snake
2. Broad headed snake
3. Green tree python
4. Diamond python 
5. West Coast banded snake


----------



## scam7278 (Jun 1, 2008)

red belly
rough scale python
albion darvin
eastern tiger
night tiger


----------



## Miss_Stripey (Jun 1, 2008)

1BHP
2 Woma
3 Bandy Bandy (can you keep those??)
4 scaleless Deathadder
5 BHP


----------



## whatsup (Jun 1, 2008)

1-Boelen's Python
2-Boelen's Python
3-Boelen's Python
4-Boelen's Python
5-Boelen's Python

oh dam we can't have them here


----------



## Australis (Jun 1, 2008)

Hoplocephalus species..


----------



## reconeyez (Jun 1, 2008)

1. Oenpelli Rock Python
2. Spotted Mulga
3. RSP
4. Broad-Headed
5. Stephens Banded


----------



## Peter-Birch (Jun 1, 2008)

1. Oenpelli python
2. White lipped python
3.Pilbara olives
4.Inland Taipan
5.Adders galore


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jun 1, 2008)

1. RSP
2. BHP
3. Woma
4. Black and White Jungle
5. Olive


----------



## Vixen (Jun 1, 2008)

In no particular order

1. Reduced Pattern Coastal / Most Other Coastal

2. Rough Scale Python

3. Freckle Bredli

4. Ghost Darwin

5. Platinum Mac


----------



## krusty (Jun 1, 2008)

[QUOTE=trouser_snake6
4. Amazon tree boa(yes I know we cant get em)


yes we can your just not ment to keep them....lol


----------



## krusty (Jun 1, 2008)

[QUOTE=Miss_Stripey
3 Bandy Bandy (can you keep those??)

not in victoria but not a 100% on the other states.


----------



## scorps (Jun 1, 2008)

my wish list:
- coastal carpet
- normal phase mac
- grey beardie
- marble gecko (not marble velvet)
- eastern bluey


hopefully one day i will be able to afford one of each of these animals on my list  hahahaha


but all jokes aside my fav herp is one of my coastals.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 2, 2008)

1. Water Python - east QLD
2. Tiger Snake - Don't ask what type I'd put as #1, but preferably a few.
3. Death Adder - probably either Barkly or top of the range Djarras, but preferably a few types.
4. Woma, Topaz, again, plus more types preferably.
5. Children's Python - patternless, preferably other types as well.
6. Red-bellied Black Snake, one of the southern forms with a bright red belly and dark head.

Probably not quite in that order. I put in six because I'd be unable to decide which to exclude.


----------



## sengir (Jun 2, 2008)

WA Ripon Island Woma's
RSP
WA Stimmies
BHP's
Albino Olive


----------



## chloethepython (Jun 2, 2008)

1 death adder
2 olive python
3 taipan
4 tiger snake
5 diamond python


----------



## Hickson (Jun 2, 2008)

Oenpelli
Perthensis
Hypo Bredli
Uluru Woma
RSP



Hix


----------



## Clairebear (Jun 2, 2008)

1. Night Tiger
2. Topaz Tanami Woma
3. RSP
4. GTP
5. Scrubby

i'm sure my list order changes on a daily basis... but Night Tiger will always be at the top!


----------



## Bung-Eye (Jun 2, 2008)

1.) Gaboon Viper
2.) Coastals
3.) Djarra Death Adder
4.) Red Belly Black Snake
5.) Green Mamba


----------



## m.punja (Jun 2, 2008)

Look at all the elpapid lovers

1 - BLACK TIGER SNAKES!!!! There are that many different types they propbably take up the whole top five 
2 - Mulga's, again, all sorts 
3 - Inland Taipans
4 - Albino Olives
5 - Woma's

Why only five choices!!!! 

Coastal tais, waters, eastern tigers, browns of all sorts & blue bellied blacks follow closey


----------



## Ryan93 (Jun 2, 2008)

1.Black headed pythons (orchre bloodline)
2. Tanamai woma python
3.Green tree python
4.Olive python
5.Diamond python (creamy patterned and High grade yellow)


----------



## Ryan93 (Jun 2, 2008)

oh and for elapids
1. Death adder (top end form)
2.Eastern brown
3.Coastal taipan
4.Tiger snakes
5.Red bellied-black snake


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmm...tough choice.

Coastal Taipans will always be at number one for me.
Speckled Browns for number two.
Inland Taipans
Pilbara Adders
Butlers Snake


----------



## Mr feegle (Jun 2, 2008)

1. Oenpelli python
2 Albino Olive
3 RSP
4 calico BHP
5 pygmy spotted python


----------



## Ozzie Python (Jun 2, 2008)

1: Childrens- patternless, t+, normals just can't get enough of them. 
2: RSP or Albino Darwin, love them both but with their price they share 2nd place since they are unlikely to happen for me unless i get some hets.
3: Bredli- Classics over hypo but both will do.
4: Anything aspidites
5: Colletts


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 2, 2008)

krusty said:


> Miss_Stripey said:
> 
> 
> > 3 Bandy Bandy (can you keep those??)
> ...


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jun 2, 2008)

Top 5 and of which I have kept 
1. Boelens Python
2. King Cobra
3. Gaboon Viper
4. Rhino viper or Riverjack
5. Halmahera scrub python


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jun 2, 2008)

if I could have exotics

1. Yellow Eye Lash Viper!
2. Luecsistic (spelling?) Ball Python
3. Pastal Ball Python
4. Gaboon Viper
5. Burmese Python


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 2, 2008)

1. Diamond python
2. Collett's
3. Tiger snake
4. Pale-headed snake
5. Green tree python


----------



## Retic (Jun 2, 2008)

You have actually kept Boelens ? You lucky lucky man. I saw some in Bali years ago, such beautiful snakes. 



Cordylus said:


> Top 5 and of which I have kept
> 1. Boelens Python
> 2. King Cobra
> 3. Gaboon Viper
> ...


----------



## -Peter (Jun 2, 2008)

_Pseudechis butlerii_
_Pseudechis australis_ locality types
_Pseudechis colletti_
_pseudechis guttatus_ locality types
_Morelia spilota imbricata_ St Francis Island locality type


----------



## notechistiger (Jun 2, 2008)

Gotta love black snakes.


----------



## reconeyez (Jun 2, 2008)

yep! gotta love the black snakes
i'd snap up any spotted mulga that i saw on the market!!
i want 1 soooo bad,

p.s do me a fav and let me know if you see one


----------



## Magpie (Jun 2, 2008)

Just snakes eh?
Water Pythons
Stimmies
Womas
Keelbacks
Northern tree snakes


----------



## Oenpelli-Girl (Jun 2, 2008)

1. GTP
2.RBBS.
3. Albino darwin
4.BHP
5.Olive, Albino or not


----------



## wicca4life7 (Jun 2, 2008)

1. B&W jungles 
2. GTP
3. RSP
4. albino darwins
5. bredli pythons


----------



## hydro noun15 (Jun 2, 2008)

1 olive
2 albino


----------



## hydro noun15 (Jun 2, 2008)

1 olive
2 albino darwin
3 bts
4night tiger
5woma

if there was a number 6 mine would be bhp


----------



## Hsut77 (Jun 2, 2008)

hmmmm,

T+ Childreni
Wheatbelt Stimmi
Albino Olive
Inland Taipan
Night Tiger


----------



## kak1 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would say that at present my list is as follows although it may change as I get into things abit more.

1. Hypo Bredli
2. Standard Bredli
3. Rough Scaled Python
4. Green-tree Snake
5. Night Tiger


----------



## kandi (Jun 2, 2008)

hypo coastal "achieveable
female bodarie woma "when i find one"
bredli "i like them but they grow BIG"
striped coastal "achievable"
albino "in my dreams"


----------



## Luke1 (Jun 2, 2008)

ok, i have had great difficulty choosing this LOL!!!

1)_Denisonia devisi _De Vis’ Banded Snake 
2)_Pseudechis porphyriacus _Red-bellied Black Snake 
3)_Tropidonophis mairii _Keelback 
4)Common Tiger Snake 
5)_Boiga i.. fusca _Northern Brown Tree Snake


----------



## fine_jungles (Jun 2, 2008)

heres mine

1. gtp
2.albino olive
3.Black and White Jungle (reduced Black)
4.striped albino darwin (soon)
5.yellow diamond ,absolutely no black all yellow!!!!!


----------



## snakes_666 (Jun 2, 2008)

1. Inland taipan
2.Tiger Snake
3.BHP
4.water Python
5.Collett's


----------



## arbok (Jun 2, 2008)

1. axanthic bhp
2. west coast bhp
3. spotted woma
4. red naped snake
5. pilbara adder


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jun 2, 2008)

My five are based on pure looks that fascinate me 
1-Uluru Woma
2-Topaz Tanami Woma
3-Xanthic BHP
4-Thorny Devil ( i know its not a snake but they really fascinate me.)
5-Bandy Bandy


----------



## koubee (Aug 1, 2008)

I want.................lol

1. GTP
2. Albino carpet
3. Het. Darwin
4. Woma
5. Bredli


----------



## Dave (Aug 1, 2008)

1. Death Adder
2. Bhp
3. Woma
4. GTP
5. Olive


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2008)

*Want list:*
Green tree python
Blue phase green tree snake (that luminous colour)
Rough scaled python
Water Python
Diamond python (either natural integrade with lime wash or pure with white rosettes)

* Wish list : *(in no particular order)
Hypermelanistic Diamond python, no white, just black. Or maybe white belly. both would look awesome.
Leucistic water python (if it kept the rainbows that would be awesome)
extremely reduced pattern and/or hypomelanistic jungle python.
A spotted python with all it's spots joined together.
A mellow non-bitey death adder that liked hugs.



They don't have to exist! That's why it's a WISH list.


----------



## Drazzy (Aug 1, 2008)

1) Another Black and Ivory Jungle

2) High Black High Yellow no smudging Jungle

3) TOPAZ TANAMI WOMAS

4) Night Tiger

5) Any Sort of Albino python


----------



## Reptilia (Aug 1, 2008)

GTP
RSP
BTS (katherine candy cane)
Cape trib black and white jungle
hmmm....leucistic scrub


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm slowly accumulating mine 

5. Lowlands Copperhead (supposed difficulty in keeping)
4. Red Bellied Blacksnake (I love the Pseudechis species, especially this one!)
3. Water python (I'd compare these to Woma pythons...completely different and fascinating!)
2. Darwin Python (What I describe as the poor man's jungle! But locality, unlike diamonds, is easily recognisable!)
1. Brown Tree Snake (A great Colubrid to have in any collection!)


After my first choices I could easily name another 5 or 10 species I'd love to keep! Hail to the turkey trying to fob off $110,000 pair of albino Olives on the Herp Trader :lol: :lol: ....a turkey to try and a turkey to buy! :lol: :lol: Funny as!!! hehehe


----------



## fraser1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

burmese
Boa
Candy cane corn snake
Olive
Carpet

I no its not the go but ive owned all but one of these ova the last 12 years i own a 5month old female olive and a 3 year old port mac all legal now . all exotic animals were many generation aussie born and yes i dont have any exotics any more i loved my boas i had and given the chance 2 get em legally i wouldnt think twice but i love my olives


----------



## callith (Aug 2, 2008)

male jungle
male stimson
female stimson
male BHP
female BHP
(well for now )


----------



## Danny.Boy (Aug 2, 2008)

hmm, I wonder why everybody is going the albino olive.. is it because they're so expensive.. because most others are putting it in their top 5.. or they just really like it. I wouldn't of thought that albino olives would have captured the majority of enthusiasts eyes to be honest.

I think the only time i'd buy and keep the albino olive is one when i'd be able to afford it and two have a master plan to breed as much as i could on a gambling sort of investment.


----------



## Bax155 (Aug 2, 2008)

1.Bredl's Carpet Python
2.Woma
3.Black-Headed Python
4.Rough Scaled Python
5.Diamond Python


----------



## Mudimans (Aug 2, 2008)

1. Rough Scaled 
2. Hypo Bredli
3. GTP
4. Wheatbelt Stimpsons
5.Honestly can't think of a 5th!! I'll take another Roughy!!!!


----------



## Simple (Aug 2, 2008)

Perthensis 
Olive (albino and normal)
BHP (bumble bee)
Coastal (nice black and white one)
Albino Darwin


----------



## wokka (Aug 2, 2008)

Whos scoring It looks like the Albino Olives are pretty popular''


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 2, 2008)

bhp,olive,bredli,gtp,nice darwin python.not necassary in that order.cheers


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 2, 2008)

1...RBBS 2.....Stephens Banded 3.....Eastern brown 4......Copperhead 5.....Carpets (any description)


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 2, 2008)

all equal that intrigues me

Tiger Snake(particular local)
C.Y.Blonde Mac
Murray Darling
Death Adder(unsure which local..its charcoal)

non Australian.. King Cobra


----------



## dougie210 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sw Carpet Python
Jungle Carpet
Bredli
Woma
Another Stimmie


----------



## Simple (Aug 2, 2008)

wokka said:


> Whos scoring It looks like the Albino Olives are pretty popular''



Yeah just priced out of the reach of most reptile keepers.


----------



## blackthorn (Aug 2, 2008)

albino olives
platinum macs
SW QLD or wheatbelt stimsons
T+albino childrens
RHD womas


----------



## hodges (Aug 2, 2008)

1: GTP
2: Collets Snake
3: Hypomelanistic Coastal Carpet python
4: Red Belly Black Snake
5: Scrubby


----------



## cockney red (Aug 2, 2008)

1. Diamond.
2. Port mac.
3. Scrubby.
4. Olive.
5.Oenpilli


----------



## twodogs (Aug 2, 2008)

hey all.
1 Childrens
2 File snake
3 blonde mac
4 diamond
5 water python
Not really in that order.


----------



## rosequoll (Aug 2, 2008)

1. Albino Darwin
2. Hypermelanistic Darwin
3. White headed BHP (does this have a specific name?)
4. BHP
5. Woma


----------



## craig23 (Aug 2, 2008)

mmm

Inland Taipans
GTP
Darwin Carpets
Colletts
Scrubbies

But, for some reason im starting to become more interested in geckos and monitors than snakes!! who would have thought.


----------



## boris (Aug 3, 2008)

1 more jungles:lol:
2 king croba
3 albino darwins
4 bhp's
5 gps's
its hard to pick all snakes are grate:lol:


----------

